# Would you trust Best Buy with your Amp/Sub installation?



## Arnie335 (Jul 21, 2007)

On my previous cars, I've done the installations myself but I don't want to mess things up on my nice, new BMW.

Would you trust Best Buy to install an Amp and Subwoofer? Part of me says "yes" because they are a such a huge company that they would be able to make repairs if they damage something. 

anyone with any experience?

thanks


----------



## alexneil (Jun 15, 2007)

I wouldn't, at least around here. If I were you I would talk to the installer first. I don't trust most of them. they seem to half-ass the job


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

No.


----------



## sc 540i (Apr 25, 2006)

NO. I wouldn't even trust a experienced shop. The basslink was supposed to go in the e60, but the shop that specializes in high end cars fubared it, and ended up setting off the airbags, which cost them a lot of to fix because it had to go to the dealer.... After having them pay several thousand to replace everything how it was the basslink never got installed, chances are best buy won't even do it, because Circuit City here wouldn't.


----------



## bpautosound (Jul 9, 2007)

NO!

I worked for them as a install and car audio supervisor. I worked fro goodguys for 8 years and was amazed on there lack of experience. Even the guys that were there for years still were lacking experience. Its not there fault bestbuy just doesn't train them very well.


----------



## Arnie335 (Jul 21, 2007)

bpautosound said:


> NO!
> 
> I worked for them as a install and car audio supervisor. I worked fro goodguys for 8 years and was amazed on there lack of experience. Even the guys that were there for years still were lacking experience. Its not there fault bestbuy just doesn't train them very well.


There has to be somewhere that has experience and the ability to do the job.. i just dont want to pay 500+ just for installation.. thanks for the info.


----------



## bpautosound (Jul 9, 2007)

what do you want done?


----------



## mawana (Nov 15, 2006)

No, don't it! I did it and the results were not pretty. The sub kept(keeps) cutting off and made several trips for a remedy but with the same outcome. Save your car and your money, then research and do it yourself. Those high-school kids are no better than you.


----------



## blkbimmer325i (Aug 8, 2006)

No! Do not let them touch your car. Their installers are inexperience with the sophistication of new BMW's. Since you are in socal why not check out Reus Audio in Orange. I had them install one of their custom systems for my 07 328i sedan and am very pleased with it. Looks and sounds great.

www.reusaudio.com
1-714-633-6636


----------



## tedcousens (Sep 25, 2007)

blkbimmer325i said:


> No! Do not let them touch your car. Their installers are inexperience with the sophistication of new BMW's. Since you are in socal why not check out Reus Audio in Orange. I had them install one of their custom systems for my 07 328i sedan and am very pleased with it. Looks and sounds great.
> 
> www.reusaudio.com
> 1-714-633-6636


Please, specifically, what did you have installed and what did it cost? I have an 07 328i nd am confused by all the info- BSW says speakers but they don't have an E90 kit, my local guy who I trust says amp w/ active crossovers- help!


----------

